# I thought 30 mpg was good?



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

but some people don't know when to give up...








Body: Nissan Sentra 
Year: 1987 
Motor: Advanced D.C. Medium (8") 
Controller: Curtis/PMC 1221 
Batteries: Interstate Model #U2300 (6V) 
Pack Voltage: 96V 
Top Speed: 65 mph 
Range: 36 miles 
Home Base: Yonkers, NY 
Comments: Conversion took 125 hours over 3 months. Normal driving range includes some hills.

seems like the rear end should be sitting on the ground about now with all those batteries.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

props to him tho..that musta been hard to do..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

36 mile range?!?! I drive more then that in a day all the time.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

36 miles???? These electro swaps are pretty easy and getting more and more affordable. The batteries are what cost a lot. Most peeps get around 100mi+ with quality deep cycle batteries.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

i wonder how fast it is? probably faster than my car


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> *i wonder how fast it is? probably faster than my car *


they claim a top speed of 65 mph


----------

